# Highland City {Discord RP Server}



## Twinklesper (Jun 28, 2020)

✩ᴡᴇʟᴄᴏᴍᴇ ᴛᴏ ʜɪɢʜʟᴀɴᴅ ᴄɪᴛʏ, ᴀ ʙᴜꜱᴛʟɪɴɢ ʜᴀᴠᴇɴ ꜰᴏʀ ᴄʀᴇᴀᴛᴜʀᴇꜱ ᴏꜰ ᴀʟʟ ꜱʜᴀᴘᴇꜱ ᴀɴᴅ ꜱɪᴢᴇꜱ!✩
ᴊᴜꜱᴛ ʙᴇ ᴡᴀʀʏ ᴏꜰ ᴡʜᴀᴛ ʜᴀᴘᴘᴇɴꜱ ɪɴ ᴛʜᴇ ᴅᴇᴘᴛʜꜱ ᴏꜰ ᴛʜᴇ ᴄɪᴛʏ ᴏɴᴄᴇ ᴛʜᴇ ꜱᴜɴ ꜱᴇᴛꜱ...

Whether you're a broke student trying to achieve your dreams, a rich CEO at the top of the skyscrapers, or a mere businessman trying to survive, Highland City is where you're free to be _you_. The city sparkles in the day, but once the sun sets those with darker desires come out. Drugs, clubs, sex, gangs, death- it's all here! Highland City is where your dreams will come true!

Highland City is a new server, and so it's still kind of a WIP as we finish things up. It's a lit/semi-lit rp server. The server is 18+ because of mature themes and the two creators are only comfortable roleplaying with people over 18 anyways :')

Read the city info here.

Join the server here!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

You have no power here.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

I will be perfectly fucking clear with you,I was fine with using Sherly who has no superpowers. But barring me from using her because her fur color is fucking pink? Are you mental? Do you realize how many fursonas in the furry fandom are fucking pink furred? You utter twat!


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 28, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You have no power here.


I have all the power


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> I have all the power



No you don't you moron, piss off.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 28, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> No you don't you moron, piss off.


YEs I do, MWHAHAHAHA SQUIRM MWHASHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Twinklesper (Jun 28, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I will be perfectly fucking clear with you,I was fine with using Sherly who has no superpowers. But barring me from using her because her fur color is fucking pink? Are you mental? Do you realize how many fursonas in the furry fandom are fucking pink furred? You utter twat!


Uhm, no, it was because you were talking a whole lot about nazi stuff and making us uncomfortable. We said this to you many times: we want realistic animals in the server. I have characters with crazy fur colours, just not in this server, because that is the world we want.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> YEs I do, MWHAHAHAHA SQUIRM MWHASHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHHA



Get over yourself you moron. I prosed a character with no powers, one 'realistic', but oh the fuck no if they simply have pink fur.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

Twinklesper said:


> Uhm, no, it was because you were talking a whole lot about nazi stuff and making us uncomfortable. We said this to you many times: we want realistic animals in the server. I have characters with crazy fur colours, just not in this server, because that is the world we want.



I said I would be Amanda, but then you backtracked and were like 'no because she has powers', when just a second ago you said you would be okay with it. Also my character isn't a fucking Nazi you twat, he is in a faction inspired by WW Two Germany.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 28, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Get over yourself you moron. I prosed a character with no powers, one 'realistic', but oh the fuck no if they simply have pink fur.


Ayy, im not the one complaining about getting their character denied and stalking people. If anybody needs to get over theirself, it's you.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Ayy, im not the one complaining about getting their character denied and stalking people. If anybody needs to get over theirself, it's you.



Stalking by complaining? Get in the real world, when people piss people off they are allowed to get upset. This was over my character's fur color, this is basically discrimination due to skin color.


----------



## Twinklesper (Jun 28, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I said I would be Amanda, but then you backtracked and were like 'no because she has powers', when just a second ago you said you would be okay with it. Also my character isn't a fucking Nazi you twat, he is in a faction inspired by WW Two Germany.


No powers, no unnatural colours, no Nazis, no being mean. X's on all of those from you.


----------



## cowboi (Jun 28, 2020)

Hey @Jaredthefox92 I get that you wanna RP with your character Amanda, but it's up to the DM/GM to make the rules/choices for their story. If it doesn't work out here, just seek out a place it will work instead of getting worked up. It'll save everyone some time and useless drama


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

Twinklesper said:


> No powers, no unnatural colours, no Nazis, no being mean. X's on all of those from you.



Grow up, the world isn't going to be your bland little zootopia +18 smut center. Zootopia is for kids, this is creepy.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

cowboi said:


> Hey @Jaredthefox92 I get that you wanna RP with your character Amanda, but it's up to the DM/GM to make the rules/choices for their story. If it doesn't work out here, just seek out a place it will work instead of getting worked up. It'll save everyone some time and useless drama



It wasn't just with Amanda. I showed them Sherly who has no powers, but noooo she is pink fured so that's bad. Then I show them Herman who has normal foxy orange, but he is an officer in a fascist army so that's bad too. What the fuck am I to do? I am not working with smut Zootopia.


----------



## cowboi (Jun 28, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> It wasn't just with Amanda. I showed them Sherly who has no powers, but noooo she is pink fured so that's bad. Then I show them Herman who has normal foxy orange, but he is an officer in a fascist army so that's bad too. What the fuck am I to do? I am not working with smut Zootopia.


Cut your losses. Find a different server.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

cowboi said:


> Cut your losses. Find a different server.



I have other servers, but I want to combat. I am tired of this pussy ass generation and not able to play characters who can't get their hands dirty. I wanted to submit Sherly because she is a good Batman tier villain, but no her fur is pink so that's 'bad'. Well sorry if Amy and Blaze have non-natural colors, she is in the fandom where Knuckles is red.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 28, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Grow up, the world isn't going to be your bland little zootopia +18 smut center. Zootopia is for kids, this is creepy.


Hey, I kinda like Zootopia. It's interesting. You know what else is good? Star Fox, Beaststars, all that. You wanna know what else is cool? This discord server, ran by an admin and DM who gets to decide the rules. If they don't want your silly character, fine. Thing is, I think its beyond that now. You've been constantly harassing them and now they don't want you at all. Your acting like an immature child.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Hey, I kinda like Zootopia. It's interesting. You know what else is good? Star Fox, Beaststars, all that. You wanna know what else is cool? This discord server, ran by an admin and DM who get's to decide the rules. If they don't want your silly character, fine. Thing is, I think its beyond that now. You've been constantly harassing them and now they don't want you at all. Your acting like an immature child.



I am from before that shit, nobody in the real world outside the Furry fandom gives a rats ass about Zootopia, the Beastars, or Star Fox. I am not a mainstream furry and I am fine with that. Silly? Sherly has done way more cool shit than most characters, she was in a Gallipoli campaign and saw her comrades die in a failed amphibious invasion.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 28, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I am from before that shit, nobody in the real world outside the Furry fandom gives a rats ass about Zootopia, the Beastars, or Star Fox. I am not a mainstream furry and I am fine with that. Silly? Sherly has done way more cool shit than most characters, she was in a Gallipoli campaign and saw her comrades die in a failed amphibious invasion.


Do you need help?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Do you need help?



Not from you.


----------



## cowboi (Jun 28, 2020)

Hey for the record my mom loved Zootopia lol. Zootopia is great for the senior generation!


----------



## Twinklesper (Jun 28, 2020)

cowboi said:


> Hey for the record my mom loved Zootopia lol. Zootopia is great for the senior generation!


We're not even a Zootopia rp server lmao! We just used it as an example when we told him realistic animal colours. But, yes, Zootopia is a great movie all around


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 28, 2020)

cowboi said:


> Hey for the record my mom loved Zootopia lol. Zootopia is great for the senior generation!


Ah hell yea, Zootopia is epic. I think this server is just what Twin said, it's similar. Also, Star Fox came out in like 1993. I love that too.


----------



## cowboi (Jun 28, 2020)

Twinklesper said:


> We're not even a Zootopia rp server lmao! We just used it as an example when we told him realistic animal colours. But, yes, Zootopia is a great movie all around


Hi! Sorry for the derail, but I'd be interested in joining, only thing is I work an office job and wouldn't be able to do lots of posts throughout the day. Would that still work?


----------



## Twinklesper (Jun 28, 2020)

cowboi said:


> Hi! Sorry for the derail, but I'd be interested in joining, only thing is I work an office job and wouldn't be able to do lots of posts throughout the day. Would that still work?


Oh of course, that's perfectly fine! We're fond of the quality over quantity mindset, and usually me and my friend only get a few posts out in a day, anyways.


----------



## Seph (Jun 28, 2020)

This


----------



## Twinklesper (Jun 28, 2020)

Seph said:


> This


HAHAHA oh my god nooooo!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 29, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Sherly has done way more cool shit than most characters, she was in a Gallipoli campaign and saw her comrades die in a failed amphibious invasion.


Why does this remind me of that "Navy Seal" copypasta lol


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 29, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Why does this remind me of that "Navy Seal" copypasta lol



It's all in her lore, it gave her PTSD and made her into the monster she is.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 29, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> It's all in her lore, it gave her PTSD and made her into the monster she is.


you have alot of lore, care to post it all?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 30, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> you have alot of lore, care to post it all?



I could link to her wikia page, or her profiles but yes I do have links:

JaredtheFox92 - Hobbyist, Writer | DeviantArt

Jared's Character Database — Roleplayer Guild


----------



## Skittles (Jun 30, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> you have alot of lore, care to post it all?


Alot of cringey lore by the sound of it..


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 30, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Alot of cringey lore by the sound of it..



And what do you have that is so superior?


----------



## Skittles (Jun 30, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> And what do you have that is so superior?


Fifteen years of RP experience 
That isn't edgy or borderline distasteful.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 30, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Fifteen years of RP experience
> That isn't edgy or borderline distasteful.



Oh wow, good for you. You don't think I roleplay elsewhere? I own my own RP server:

Join the Jared's Roleplay Bunker Discord Discord Server!

I've been roleplaying on Deviantart since 2010 and abroad. Plus, Sherly is the darkest of my characters, I have much more:

JaredtheFox92 - Hobbyist, Writer | DeviantArt

I only chose her because she is powerless and the other is Herman, most of my characters have powers and would quite frankly crush and kill a lot of other characters.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 30, 2020)

Skittles said:


> .





Jaredthefox92 said:


> .



Hey, if we're going to fight over who's the better writer, lets have a competition. Go to forums.furaffinity.net: Prompt the Poster Above You and reply to the latest prompt. Let the people decide who's the better writer! Hint: It's me.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 30, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Hey, if we're going to fight over who's the better writer, lets have a competition. Go to forums.furaffinity.net: Prompt the Poster Above You and reply to the latest prompt. Let the people decide who's the better writer! Hint: It's me.



You think I am stupid to fall into a group hazing on a forum where there's literal pedophiles, otherkin, and sexual degenerates? No thanks. I need not validation from a group on here. I merely am stating my position.  Unless you have an actual fanfiction as long as this one:

https://www.fanfiction.net/story/story_preview.php?storyid=13590120&chapter=1


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 30, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You think I am stupid to fall into a group hazing on a forum where there's literal pedophiles, otherkin, and sexual degenerates? No thanks. I need not validation from a group on here. I merely am stating my position.  Unless you have an actual fanfiction as long as this one:
> 
> https://www.fanfiction.net/story/story_preview.php?storyid=13590120&chapter=1


Bro, you literally have a macro feet fetish picture as your avatar. Too bad then, guess skittles is a better writer.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 30, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Bro, you literally have a macro feet fetish picture as your avatar.



Yes, but macro is not real and my character is a 42-year-old woman. Far more morally justifiable than some crap in the furry fandom.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 30, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yes, but macro is not real and my character is a 42-year-old woman. Far more morally justifiable than some crap in the furry fandom.


Doesn't matter if it's real or not. You're a sexual devient, who's written paragraphs of weird smut on your account. You're a sexual degenerate just like all the others you're insulting, making you a hypocrite.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 30, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You think I am stupid to fall into a group hazing on a forum where there's literal pedophiles, otherkin, and sexual degenerates? No thanks. I need not validation from a group on here. I merely am stating my position.  Unless you have an actual fanfiction as long as this one:
> 
> https://www.fanfiction.net/story/story_preview.php?storyid=13590120&chapter=1


It's also not hazing. I'm serious, post in the channel.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 30, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Doesn't matter if it's real or not. You're a sexual devient, who's written paragraphs of weird smut on your account. You're a sexual degenerate just like all the others you're insulting, making you a hypocrite.



Cry me a river, my material is harmless while people here have diaperfur garbage and cub porn. Mine is fictional and has a fully consenting (note: She's a villainess) witch woman. There is no sexual degeneration here. In fact, that story is non-canon to my main Dimensional Wars lore, which is a war story featuring my main villain protagonist, Grief Bradanska. Amanda is normally a psychic witch with no growth powers, she dies by a firing squad due to Grief's own orders. This story was an off chance to see what happen if she wanted revenge on her nephew instead of staying loyal to him. It's non-canon to my main lore, so no it's not hypocrisy.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 30, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> It's also not hazing. I'm serious, post in the channel.



I do not take orders from liberals in California.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 30, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> .



I hope you realize people literally don't care about your OC's right? Also I'm not a liberal and you're a sexual degenerate hypocrite. UwU


----------



## Seph (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 30, 2020)

Seph said:


>


Fucking priceless.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 30, 2020)

Seph said:


>


yes


----------



## Skittles (Jun 30, 2020)

That meme just killed me. X'D 

But yes. This thread is being derailed. Many apologies to the OP. 

It sounds like a great setting btw! You do you!


----------



## Twinklesper (Jun 30, 2020)

Seph said:


>


oh my goddd i can't- i'm crying this is too funny



Skittles said:


> That meme just killed me. X'D
> 
> But yes. This thread is being derailed. Many apologies to the OP.
> 
> It sounds like a great setting btw! You do you!


ahah thank you very much! i don't know what is going on here anymore, but i do admit it is quite entertaining to observe.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jun 30, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Doesn't matter if it's real or not. You're a sexual devient, who's written paragraphs of weird smut on your account. You're a sexual degenerate just like all the others you're insulting, making you a hypocrite.


Saying this could easily be ban worthy you know. That's clear harrassment. Leave them alone.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 30, 2020)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Saying this could easily be ban worthy you know. That's clear harrassment. Leave them alone.


that is true, wasn’t meant to be


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 11, 2020)

Just bumping this to say that the group itself is really chill and full of nice people. Regulars take pride in chatting and roleplaying.

Come join us! The server needs more peeps!


----------

